# Stress zyme



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

I have been using Stress Zyme for a couple of years in my freshwater tank and was wondering if any of you use it in your marine tanks. My saltwater tank is still maturing at present and I was considering adding some to it.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Regards

Hickers


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Snake oil in my opinion.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree w/ Fishfirst, its snot in a bottle.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Junk


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, I'll chuck it in the bin...

Regards

Hickers


----------

